# Design rules



## dchallender (28 Oct 2009)

I'm just starting to design a couple of pieces of furniture for the house (kids bedroom & kitchen) and I was wondering about drawers - are there any design guidelines for aesthetics? i.e. depth of drawer, thnkness of the sides, etc. the golden rule / ratio got me thinking

rgds

darren


----------



## JoinerySolutions (30 Oct 2009)

Hi Darren,
Drawer sides between 12 and 16mm,drawer fronts 3 to 4 mm thicker but usually I make them 19mm. Height of drawer fronts I get from the following formula:

A/ Determine the height the drawers will cover, either internal cabinet or overall cabinet for lay on type.

B/ Number of drawers required

C/ Desired height of smallest /top drawer

Dimension A minus total of gap allowance ( less dust board rails if inset)

Multiply B by C and deduct from previous answer.

Divide this by number of increments. These are determined as follows;

Drawer Increment
1 or top 0 
2 1
3 2
4 3 and so on
4 Drawers 6 total Increments

Drawer 2 is therefore top drawer height + 1 Increment, drawer 2 Top drawer + 2 Increments and so on.

As there are 66 increments in total for twelve drawers I have an Excel calculator for it. If you use this system during the design stage it can be tweeked to suit your eye but works out quite aesthetically.
Hope it is of use, Rob.


----------



## WellsWood (30 Oct 2009)

Darren, you may also find the first 3 links on this page useful.


----------



## JoinerySolutions (30 Oct 2009)

Is there a way to post an Excel folder for my Drawer Calculator, so others may download and use it as required?


----------



## dchallender (30 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the calculations and the links are very handy and will save me a lot of time  

rgds

Darren


----------



## DaveL (31 Oct 2009)

JoinerySolutions":2gccs4ws said:


> Is there a way to post an Excel folder for my Drawer Calculator, so others may download and use it as required?


You need the find a publicly accessible server that you can host it on. I have some space on a BT server as they are my ISP, Google do give out web page space, never tried to host an excel file on it but it might work. Then on the forum you need to post the URL for the file.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Nov 2009)

Google Docs will accept an XLS file to which you could post the URL.


----------

